# Bruins Black and Gold vs. PPD



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

The Plymouth Police Department has had a proud tradition in ice hockey for over 30 years. The Plymouth Police Nightsticks began as a pick up hockey team in the mid-seventies. It started as a few Plymouth Police Officers with an undying love for the game, and quickly grew from the camaraderie gained from years of dedication, teamwork, and a desire to give back to the community.

Now, the Plymouth Police Nightsticks boast a team filled with players from all levels including self taught players, Youth Hockey players, Highschool players, Junior players, and even a collegiate goaltender. Today, hockey players who met on the ice over the years as adversaries, teammates, and coaches, play wearing the same jersey for a common cause. The players are proud to be a part of the charity game which inspired many of them when they were the young spectators on the other side of the glass.

This years game is on April 18th from 6pm to 8 pm. Please see www.nightsticks.org. This years proceedes are going to assist families in need of financial assist with hockey costs.

The reason I am posting this is we are in grave danger of canceling the charity for good. Due to the economic situation, ticket sales are hard to come by. If anyone would like to go or just buy a ticket to help with the costs please visit the website.

Thank you

Marc Higgins


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Great time if you can make it, and real easy to get to from Rt 3 @ exit 5.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oooooh you skatin' coppers got your hands full with this years alumni team...
Glen Featherstone, Nevin Markwart, Terry O'Reilly, Steve Leach, JAY MILLER, CHRIS NILAN, LYNDON BYERS, BRUCE SHOEBOTTOM!
That's a friggin' compilation cast!








Keep those elbows down boys.... :mrgreen:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> JAY MILLER, CHRIS NILAN


Didnt those 2 used to battle all the time ?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

FYI:

We are having a raffle for 1 spot on our team. The winner receives a custom jersey and takes an honorary face off with one of the Former Bruins. Please PM me for more information.

Marc


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

They did have a few beauties 7, but I would say the big rivalry between the B's and the Habs during Miller-time was Miller vs. Kordic and Byers vs. Corson, Momesso, Martinson.
I really think John Kordic and Jay Miller hated each other. Their fights would go on and on.
When Knuckles played for the Habs, he used to dance with Stan Jonathan quite a bit, Terry O'Reilly of course, Al Secord and Brian Curran.

By the time Miller and Byers entered the league (85'), Knuckles was on the downside of his fighting career. He had a really bad abdominal injury and ankle problems that plagued him for the rest of his career.
He did go with Miller, but it might have only been 1 or 2 seasons, and very little if any when he played for the Rangers, then he eventually came to Boston in 91'.

Nilan was always up for a fight against the B's. Between coming from Boston and all the hate that came with a Montreal and Boston matchup. (Those were the good ol' days...)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Having seen the Nighsticks play before, you easily forget they're a team made up of brother officers. They play hard and with much heart. I know there a quite a few of you here from the south shore; I would urge you all to come for a couple hours before you hit the town that Saturday night 4/18. This has all the makings of a great night out.

The rink is right off exit 5 on Route 3, about a quarter-mile from the Plymouth County HOC. It's also about two miles from downtown Plymouth for those who want a few brews afterward.

I highly urge anyone who can come to do so and support this good cause--you get to watch a good game, maybe get a few autographs from some legendary B's players, and support brother officers and youth hockey, all for $10.

- Obie

Rink @ "A":


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

T-bones Roadhouse on 4-5-09 at 6pm is the location for the raffle. Any help would be huge. Thanks


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

How much are the tics?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Some one should throw down with Knuckles Nilan for a goof. LOL.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mtc said:


> $10


 Thanks mtc!


MARINECOP said:


> Some one should throw down with Knuckles Nilan for a goof. LOL.


 That would be funny! Even funnier if he has a flashback and comes up swinging!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> How much are the tics?


 Tickets to the game are $10.

Trifecta will have to clue us in on the cost of the raffle for a spot on the team.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

The raffle tickets are $100. 1 in 20 shot. Winner gets the following:

Position on the team
Honorary Captain
Faceoff with former Bruins
Personalized Jersey.

I understand the cost is a little high, however we are in a last ditch effort to makes this event happen. 

O ya $1,000 for me to blast Nilen in the Dome. Cash or Money Order. No COD


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Trifecta said:


> O ya $1,000 for me to blast Nilen in the Dome. Cash or Money Order. No COD


I have $80.00 dollars left in my clothing allowance that I can donate, but that won't even cover the cost of buying new underwear and hockey pants from you shitting in them. :BE:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Trifecta said:


> O ya $1,000 for me to blast Nilen in the Dome. Cash or Money Order. No COD


LOL


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Very true, Very true.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

FYI:

Last Call for those interested in the raffle tickets please let me know so I can grab the $$$. The drawing is Sunday 4-5-09 at 6pm T-Bone in Plymouth. 

Anyone else who wished to donate please visit the website all money has to be turned in by 4-8-09

Thank you to all who have helped out. Your donations will go a long way. God Bless


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey guys, urging everyone again to get in on this. Fun time two hours early on a Saturday before you hit the bar.

Especially for those of you work on the South Shore, even if you cant go, I would ask on behalf of the team that you print out the homepage at Plymouth Police Nightsticks and throw it up on your bulletin board at your station.

I'm sure it would be greatly appreciated by the team.

- Obie


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Trifecta said:


> O ya $1,000 for me to blast Nilen in the Dome. Cash or Money Order. No COD


About 5 years ago, I took 2 stitches to the lip with a hospital bill of about $1,000.

Your going to need more than that.

Just sayin...


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

However, that is IOD for me

Days off are worth soooooooooooo much more


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I would like to take this moment and thank all those who posted and helped us raise enough money to keep this event on. As of yesterday we have raised $5,200. The game is on Saturday April 18th from 6-8. Armstrong Arena Exit 5 in Plymouth. Tickets will be available at the door and online. We will also be selling tickets on Saturday April 11th from 10-7 at the Independence Mall in Kingston. Below is the roster for the event. Of course not all the players will be there, but 15 are committed.

*Team Roster*

*Number**Name**Position*
35 Cleon Daskalakis Goal
5 Jeff Norton Defense
6 Glen Featherstone Defense
77 Ray Bourque Defense
25 Andy Brickley Forward
29 Jay Miller Forward
32 Bruce Crowder Forward
41 Guy Larose Forward
1 Reggie Lemelin Forward
8 Ken Hodge, Sr. Forward
10 Billy O'Dwyer Forward
11 Bobby Miller Forward
13 Ken Linseman Forward
10 Ken Hodge Jr. Forward
16 Rick Middleton Forward
16 Peter Douris Forward
17 Tom Songin Forward
17 Nevin Markwart Forward
20 Bob Sweeney Forward
21 Don Marcotte Forward
21 Frank Simonetti Defense
22 Brad Park Defense
24 Terry O'Reilly Defense
25 Gary Doak Defense
27 Steve Leach Forward
30 Chris Nilan Forward
31 John Carter Forward
32 Don Sweeney Defense
34 Bob Beers Defense
34 Lyndon Byers Forward
40 Bruce Shoebottom Defense
42 Tim Sweeney Forward

Thanks Again and hope to see you there


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I just had a flashback reading that roster.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You said it 7, that's a team to be reckoned with....
Although they might have to tweak that lineup a bit:
1 Reggie Lemelin Forward??????? Since when?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to go to Montreal and watch the Bruins play the Canadians...great memories.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> 1 Reggie Lemelin Forward??????? Since when?


I've been to a few of their games. Reggie always plays forward. He's actually a great skater contrary to what non hockey fans would think of a goalie.

There are no slap shots aloud in these games.

A couple of years ago a couple of guys were playfully taunting Reggie at forward. He wound up and took a slap shot purposely missing the net. (Probably didn't want to hurt the other goalie.)

No more taunting after that.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I would like to thank those who attended. The game was a great success.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had an awesome time; great job to you and the team, Tri.

On the lighter side, Ken Hodge is a funny dude. He and the rest of team were awesome; they were kind enought to do autographs for anyone that asked.

I put up the ones I got in my bar room. They hang right under the autographed picture of Milt from a signing my grandfather brought me to when I was 6 years old.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Every season as a Bruin Obes... Nice addition to a home bar...
From what I've read about him and the Kraut Line, he was one of the best...
Man I wish I could see some video of the B's playing back then.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I can only imagine what it was like to watch the line of Orr, Hodge, Esposito, and Bucyk...crazy.


----------

